
9 Practical Ways to Enhance your Web Development Using the Firefox Web Developer Extension - drm237
http://sixrevisions.com/rapid-development/9-practical-ways-to-enhance-your-web-development-using-the-firefox-web-developer-extension/
======
raju
The Web Developer Extension is truly a great tool for web development. I have
found the outline/forms/ruler to be extremely useful.

It does have a lot of overlap with Firebug though, and for stuff like
(x)html/dom/js/css inspections I prefer to use Firebug than WDE...

